# Badly Parked Van



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bit of advice needed on a van our neighbour has parked directly outside my place.

Basically the story is that this guys Mercedes Sprinter (long wheel base) had an electrical fire. He's had issues with the insurance claim which I believe is pending so has basically been dumped outside my place until it's sorted. Apparently it can't be moved because it's an automatic, well that's what he's told me.

I've done the usual checks and the vehicle comes up as taxed and insured so he's not illegally parked. 

But here's the problem, it's been parked up for 6 months and due to the size of it, makes getting and off our driveway a bit of a game of chance. You literally can't see round the thing due to it's length and height. Both me and my neighbours on the other side have had near misses where cars have come round the van mid manoeuvre. 

We have both had a chat with him, just to ask about it and find out when it was being moved but it's like he's just forgotten about the thing. Plus not only does it hinder us getting on and off the drive, it makes the bend in the road blind. 

So short of appealing to the guys better nature is there anything that can be done officially to get the thing moved?


----------



## rocozzy (Nov 2, 2015)

If it's blocking your drive you can have it removed by law.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Become good friends with a tow truck guy. 

Then get him to stick plastic blocks under the wheels and move it with the winch


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Unfortunately it's not actually blocking our driveway, we can still get in and out but it obscures our view getting off the driveway. 

Frustrating thing is that it could be moved with a bit of effort and the right tools but because it's not an inconvenience to him, he's not in a hurry to move it. 

Doesn't help it's a total sh!t heap, rusty and tatty but to be honest that's the least of my issue with it.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pretty sure you are snookered Alex I'm afraid. Unless fully blocking your driveway, with a dropped curb it seems you can do pretty much whatever you want parking wise.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't think there is anything you can do. Also it's only illegal to park across a drive if somebody is actually parked on the drive and can't get out. Common courtesy should kick in in this case but generally neighbours are always a pain in the **** where ever you live. I just wish mine would park more considerately. She doesn't go over my drive or anything, she just parks in the middle of two spaces meaning one less car can get on our parking area. I have no quarms where people park but we can get 6 cars on our front. When she parks we can just about manage 5 at best.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Careless discarded cigarette butt, finish the job !


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

If it's causing issues with visibility, it's a hazard.

If it hasn't been moved for six months, you could claim it's been abandoned.

In both cases, contact the council. In the second instance, they'll come round (eventually), inspect it, probably slap a sticker on it and ask the owner to move it or it'll be removed.

As you've said though, the best approach is probably to talk to him and say it's causing yourself and your neighbours real grief and ask if he'd mind moving it somewhere more convenient/less of an issue. If you can find an alternative, that would probably make things go smoother (as in, say to him "I know it's a bugger, but if you stick it a bit down the road/round the corner/up your... it might make things easier" then he may be more agreeable).


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You should be able to put it into neutral to move it. But if it's been there 6 months surely the mot is going to expire at some point.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Buy a wreck of long wheel base sprinter for a couple of quid and drop it right up to his gates too?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Report it abandoned,if he doesn't respond in time it will be removed 

Also report it to the council for being a hazard on the road, check local bylaws there will be something about it. May even be something about parking something on the road and never moving it, can be some very odd bylaws


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Why has he not put it outside his place? Also could have a word about it, friendly of course, perfect time of year, ask him what his plan is because you have relatives coming for xmas and need extra parking. Sometimes a quiet word is all it takes to nudge people. If he seems to be taking it well you could throw in a subtle hint about having a few near misses because of visabiltity. He might get the hint then.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Why has he not put it outside his place? Also could have a word about it, friendly of course, perfect time of year, ask him what his plan is because you have relatives coming for xmas and need extra parking. Sometimes a quiet word is all it takes to nudge people. If he seems to be taking it well you could throw in a subtle hint about having a few near misses because of visabiltity. He might get the hint then.


Well this is the thing, both me and my other neighbour have spoken to him in the nicest way. Both my Mrs and his have had near misses from not being able to see round the thing, unfortunately he's not the most thoughtful bloke.

I mean he's not a bad guy and generally decent as a neighbour but he's not always the most considerate.

Reason it's not outside his place is because he uses the front of his property as if it does have a dropped kerb. Basically mounts the pavement and drives straight on. Annoyingly no one (including his own relatives) park outside his place but always mine because of it. Yet legally they could park outside as the kerb isn't dropped apart from the shared bit between his and his other neighbours place. :wall:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

If the kerb in front of his house isn't dropped, park there and only move your car when he moves the van. Not the most courteous method but sounds like someone needs to force his hand.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just to give you an idea here's a pic of said van. Now at a glance it doesn't appear to be that bad, but bare in mind that to the right of the photo is a curve in the road. Also behind the van there is a junction, which is completely obscured due to the size of the thing.

I wouldn't normally object to it being parked there but it literally hasn't moved in 6 months!!










Let alone the fact that it's a bloody sh!t heap so not exactly nice to look out onto!

This gives a better view of his driveway. Had the front opened up but no dropped kerb. Van is nearly parked away from his property and directly outside mine.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Park all your cars outside his house then if it has no drop kerb


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

As above, if he's being an **** then you can legally park outside his house.


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Other than talking to him again I guess the only legal way to irritate him would be to park infront of his property legally, try and do it whilst someone is already parked on his "drive".


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Buy a wreck of long wheel base sprinter for a couple of quid and drop it right up to his gates too?


Like i said return the favour lol. When he comes round to you, you can make a gentleman's agreement, if he falters on it, you have a wreck to punish him with. Don't worry about the "confrontation" aspect of it, he knows what he is doing and cares not, so his feelings over you doing similar are invalid. If you have truly looked a man in the eye, told him how his actions negatively effect you, given him a simple resolution that hurts no one, and he still does nothing, that guy thinks you are a mug and will continue to play his game as such


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

If you want to be a bit of an ****, then ask the council if he's got permission to use his land as a drive. Chances are he hasn't if he has no drop kerb. A little fire would probably get it moved quicker. After 6 months my patience would be wearing a bit thin.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

If it is causing a hazard is there still room for say a fire engine to get buy in an emergency ?
Ask him again to do something about it and of he doesn't call the council or police and get it moved .


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

It's taxed and MOT'd till June 16 !!!

As he's not blocking the dropped kerbs he's not actually committing and offence and the local authority will not be able to act. 

Sounds like you are stuck with trying to reason with him. 

Only other thing is he's parked facing oncoming traffic which in hours of darkness is an offence that the Police can enforce.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Willows-dad said:


> If you want to be a bit of an ****, then ask the council if he's got permission to use his land as a drive. Chances are he hasn't if he has no drop kerb.


Only the Police have powers to enforce this and they physically have to catch him driving over the footway. The issue is they have other higher priorities in these resource strapped times.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Alfa male said:


> Only the Police have powers to enforce this and they physically have to catch him driving over the footway. The issue is they have other higher priorities in these resource strapped times.


That maybe the case, but in the absence of a dropped kerb outside the house, this means there is no vehicular access across the public footpath.
The fact that this guy has made his own driveway is inconsequential and matters not one iota.
Someone else's car could break down & they could park their car directly outside his house on the road & he wouldn't have a leg to stand on as he couldn't force the owner to move the car 'blocking his drive'.

The only conclusion to draw is that Alex225's neighbour is a complete ****womble who is not willing to listen to reason.

Personally, I'd buy a £250 banger, tax & insure it & park it outside his house & wait for him to complain......then stick 2 fingers up at him until he agrees to move his van.

The only way to deal with someone with this guys attitude is to inconvenience him.
People like him with his selfishness, don't give a flying one if their actions affect others, but are the 1st to shout when something affects them


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

^^ what AndyG said


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

thats one eye sore, wouldnt be outside mine for 6 months thats for sure


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

You've been far too patient.

Perhaps you could write to the council explaining the reduced visibility, not just for you/your neighbour, but for buses and those using them. Say you've seen a number of near misses.


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

I would buy a 50 quid banger - insure it 3rd party and drive it into the front of the van doing enough damage to break the lights and leave sharp wragged panel damage which means it would have to be moved as pedestrians could injure themselves .....It would then have to be removed . Dont understand why he does not park it on his front blocked area.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

I feel for you. 
I'd talk to him face to face, raise your concerns about the fact you've had a few near miss's. And say as much as you hate to do it, BUT..... If it's not moved in the next 5 days you'll have to get something done about it.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'de report is as an abandoned vehicle and the fact its parked opposite a bus stop which is causing congestion (some pics may help), the council may force his hand in shifting it. Also get your neighbours to report it, many times if need be
Failing that if its the Mercedes sprintshift box, isn't Neutral the default setting so would mean just releasing the hand break and getting a helping hand roll it back. Thinking about it, how else did it get there if it cant be moved.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well it has been reported as an abandoned vehicle so we'll see what they come up with. 

I am going to have a word with him though as I spoke to him when it had been there a month or so and got told the explanation or why it was there etc etc. Trouble is the guy is full of cr*p anyway, I mean nice enough guy but full of it and full of excuses. Basically a wheeler dealer type. 

Annoyingly both me and my other neighbours have spoken to him about it but nothing. He's lazy basically and I'm aware he has some crap going on with the insurance being unwilling to pay out on the electrical fire etc etc. Not really everyone else's problem and even if it was on the other side of the road as ugly as it is, I wouldn't have an issue.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

No real point speaking to him now you have reported it.

Once they get in touch with him who's he going to blame?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Franzpan said:


> No real point speaking to him now you have reported it.
> 
> Once they get in touch with him who's he going to blame?


It's not just me who's spoken to him about it, also the local school had reported it as abandoned already because it makes it difficult for the school buses. That was within the first week or two of it being parked there. I'm not worried about that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2015)

The good news is that he is committing a *criminal offence*!

It's not just a driving misdemeanour or a contradiction of the highway code, it's an actual criminal offence.

Under the law, a vehicle must not be parked facing oncoming traffic. He is parked on the wrong side of the road. It's one of those laws that is rarely enforced these days but it's still a law and the police will have to enforce it if a member of the public complains.

Check these out:-

The Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations 1989 - Regulation 24

Stopping of vehicles Act 304


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Genius! Haha absolutely right though I recall a friend of mine getting a parking ticket for it. 

Who would I report it to?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Police ?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Non emergency police number?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

CleanMe said:


> The good news is that he is committing a *criminal offence*!
> 
> It's not just a driving misdemeanour or a contradiction of the highway code, it's an actual criminal offence.
> 
> ...


YES you have just answered the question I am having with a neighbour to :thumb:


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

I feel sorry for you, I wouldn't want that horrible thing outside my house. I have had a couple of run ins with neighbours parking outside my house but I have just gone out and said can you please park outside your own house and they have always obliged. I would suggest knocking on his door and just telling him straight to please move the van now. Probably better than getting the police involved and pi**ing him off, he will probably just turn the van around and stick it back outside your house


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2015)

Alex_225 said:


> Genius! Haha absolutely right though I recall a friend of mine getting a parking ticket for it.
> 
> Who would I report it to?


The police.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just to be a stickler, its not LAW, its LEGISLATION. It has zero to do with law. Only reason i bring it up is it may be important for you to one day know the difference if you ever want to go down the rabbit hole. Knowing why type of court you are in and understanding that words are absolute power when in them may seriously save you one day 

But that aside the advice is absolutely sound and will absolutely start a process that will help you


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Highway code...*

You MUST NOT leave your vehicle or trailer in a dangerous position or where it causes any unnecessary obstruction of the road.

Laws RTA 1988, sect 22 & CUR reg 103

Rule 243
DO NOT stop or park:

near a school entrance
anywhere you would prevent access for Emergency Services
at or near a bus or tram stop or taxi rank
on the approach to a level crossing/tramway crossing
opposite or within 10 metres (32 feet) of a junction, except in an authorised parking space
near the brow of a hill or hump bridge
opposite a traffic island or (if this would cause an obstruction) another parked vehicle
where you would force other traffic to enter a tram lane
where the kerb has been lowered to help wheelchair users and powered mobility vehicles
in front of an entrance to a property
on a bend
where you would obstruct cyclists' use of cycle facilities except when forced to do so by stationary traffic.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Doubt it's something the old bill would be interested in.

Not where I live in London anyway.

Too busy rushing about for their tea, or using every resource they have -for that crime of the century- trying to catch a kid on a ped with no helmet.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Doubt it's something the old bill would be interested in.
> 
> Not where I live in London anyway.
> 
> Too busy rushing about for their tea, or using every resource they have -for that crime of the century- trying to catch a kid on a ped with no helmet.


Wasn't the last thing the fact that if some scumbag nicks your motorbike and doesn't wear a crash helmet they are not allowed to chase them as the thief may sustain a head injury and possible death.... talk about a get out of jail for free card....

However back on track yes the police have a lot on and getting the balance right is a challenge as so many breaches but so little resource etc vans parked up are not there top priority.

However the fact there are two buss stops either side of the road and the vans close to the bend i can see what a terrible position to be parked it is.

Looking like its living in hope of it been towed away once road tax expires and or insurance, since it needs an mot to get the road tax its not looking like it will not be making it to the mot test station.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

It's a job in my area that the community support officers normally deal with and issue tickets for. 
They do a great job to be fair here for ticketing cars half parked over the kerbs so that mums and buggies cannot use the footpath.

Think the PCs have delegated some duties here to the community support officers. 
We also have community wardens who work for the town council and they are quite approachable as you see them all the time walking or cycling around.
They feed in problems to the police via the community support officers as they work in harmony and tend to deal with the social issues faced daily thus letting the police get on with the higher level crimes.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Doubt it's something the old bill would be interested in.
> 
> Not where I live in London anyway.
> 
> Too busy rushing about for their tea, or using every resource they have -for that crime of the century- trying to catch a kid on a ped with no helmet.


Dorset echo yesterday had a picture of a cop car going through McDonald's drive through with its blue lights on. No emergency, literally getting dinner :lol:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

not that i would be happy about the van , but consider if matey gets to hear that you called the coppers and got him in bother /grassed him up whatever

then could it make your life much worse in the long run , i assume being on here you take alot of pride in your cars ? probably parked on your drive ? be a shame if some ignorant sort starts damaging your cars etc 

chances are the tax will be up soon , keep an eye on the online checker then let the dvla tow it away


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

stangalang said:


> Just to be a stickler, its not LAW, its LEGISLATION. It has zero to do with law. Only reason i bring it up is it may be important for you to one day know the difference if you ever want to go down the rabbit hole. Knowing why type of court you are in and understanding that words are absolute power when in them may seriously save you one day
> 
> But that aside the advice is absolutely sound and will absolutely start a process that will help you


I do love a bit of semantics


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

steveo3002 said:


> then could it make your life much worse in the long run , i assume being on here you take alot of pride in your cars ? probably parked on your drive ? be a shame if some ignorant sort starts damaging your cars etc


To be honest, it wouldn't immediately point to me as it inconveniences not just me and my other half.

Plus I have CCTV on my property so I'm not worried about that side of things.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

cctv is nothing as long as they cover thier face


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

steveo3002 said:


> cctv is nothing as long as they cover thier face


True but I have known this guy 8 years so I really don't think he's the type to.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sadly CCTV will only stop an honest person!

Cooks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The thermal imaging cameras they were using to film the gorillas in the tree canopy the other night were incredible could do with some of them you could make out every detail every wrinkle and hair, how technology advances in leaps and bounds.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Any updates on this Alex ?????


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not yet mate, had my little girl staying with me so not had a chance to speak to him. 

Will update as soon as I can


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Little update on this one.

The van is (finally) being scrapped. The neighbour has been given an order by the police to get it moved. 

He lost yet argument with the insurance. The van had an electrical fire and he tried claiming for it. Problem is it didn't burn the vehicle to the ground, some wires sizzled and the smoke came out the dash. They judged that as an electrical fault so told him to do one.

Either eat, it'll be gone soon!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's gone!!!!!  

I can look out of my house and not look at a sh!t heap. Well apart from the Saab!! haha


----------

